

"There is no spoon" - The Matrix - sayemm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaJPNrf1DPY&feature=related

======
sayemm
This is one of my most favorite movie scenes of all time.

It's about seeing society and the world for what it really is, hence "there is
no spoon". It's about letting go because doing so lets you have no fear.

Similar message in the movie "Fight Club" and in Zen/Buddhist philosophy.

"Then you'll see that it's not the spoon that bends, it is only yourself."

------
greenlblue
Time to rewatch the matrix.

